# Hello! My first purchase...



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Greetings from Virginia! 

MY APOLOGIES for the super long post you're about to read (or skip over haha). 

I am fairly new to handguns but served as infantry in the military for 8 years...so I am relatively confident that I understand weapon safety, firing basics, and whatnot.

However, the only pistols I have ever fired are the M92 that is standard military issue, and a Springfield XD9 that I tried at the range a year or so back.

Well, I have finally decided that it's time to purchase a pistol. It was a combination of factors that did so, none of which are really important, but suffice to say I figure it's time to have a weapon of my own in the house.

The pistol would primarily be for home defense, but I would like to be able to carry it as well in case we decide to go on a walk down by the river, out in the country, or go somewhere late at night in the city. You know the drill.


I think I am pretty settled on the PX4. I like the external safety switch, I am comfortable with hammer fired guns, and I like that it is part polymer to reduce weight but part metal to still give a good solid feel (and if necessary a pistol whip haha). I like how it feels in my hand, and I like how easy the backstraps are to switch.

I have larger hands so I do not feel comfortable holding the sub compact -- so I'm cool with the full size one.

Here is what I am considering:
-PX4 in .40, with trijicon night sights

I have been offered the above weapon (I believe it's the DA/SA version, the 
standard...where the first pull is DA) for 650.00 with 3 magazines, brand new. Comes with standard case, gun lock, etc.

My Questions:

-What do you think of this price? It seems very good to me...to me it seems like I am paying MSRP but getting the night sights half off.

-Are trijicon (I hope I'm spelling that right) sights worth it? Or are they an unecessary expensive upgrade? I'm all for shelling out money for good quality items but at 650 this badboy is pushing the budget...not outside of it, but I was trying to stay at 700 or below. With tax and fees, I should be right at 700 I assume.

-Is there truly a difference between .40 and 9mm with regards to recoil? I'm not interested in a stopping power debate -- my thought is that both will kill easily if you hit the right spots. But if the .40 is going to snap too hard or buck too hard, I don't want to get it, as I prefer her (the wife) to be able to shoot it if necessary.

-Has Beretta managed to correct, or are they willing to correct for free, the "tripper slap" I am hearing about on the .40? I do not want a pistol that numbs my fingers to shoot either, as I plan on putting lots of rounds through this.

-I have heard that the rotating barrel needs meticulous oiling to stay functioning properly -- I have no problem caring for a gun (if you've used M16s you know what I'm talking about, dang that star chamber) but I would like a gun that doesn't need to be oiled and constantly babied a ridiculous amount.


Now, if you've read all that, I thank you profusely...and if you want to answer some of my questions, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

oops, and one more question I missed:

Instead of the PX4, would it make more sense for a little less money to get a Stoeger? I know that many of their models essentially birthed the PX4.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

The trigger sting in the PX4 .40 seems to be more prevelant than in the 9mm. On another forum, for this manufacturer, there has been very in-depth discussions about the causes, simulations, attempts at duplicating under a controlled environment, corrections, etc. about this issue. I have seen or read only one or two times this issue has been mentioned on the 9mm. 

Both the .40 and 9mm PX4 are supposed to be a joy to shoot as the rotating locking mechanism seems to reduce a considerable amount of the felt recoil.

For the most part is has not been an issue with the 9mm. I have a PX4sc with no issues but it is obviously not the full size. 

You might also look at the 92FS or 96FS as an option for the full metal version.

Good luck and let us know what you choose.....:smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Options for purchase*

As buck32 pointed out, trigger sting was an issue with the PX4. Having shot a friends several times that is less than a year old, this one doesn't suffer from that or they have it sorted out. I have a Stoeger Cougar in .40 S&W and it is a real nice weapon, not a fault that I can find, controls are the same place as the M9 and the 92FS/96FS. Handles recoil amazingly well. Price makes it a great bang for the buck as well. Even though prices are going up a local gunshop has 5 in the case in Athens, GA and they are priced @ $439.00. I bought mine over a year ago for $359.00. They also have three Beretta 96 Brigadeers in the case, all with the night sights as well. They were priced at $679.00 with 3 magazines. For economy they still have 4 or 5 DAO 96 centurions as well for under $400.00. PM me and I will give you specifics on where they are located. I am not affiliated with them, but a dealer with stock at a fair price deserves our support. Whatever you choose, and the best way is to shoot an example first, purchase before it becomes harder to do so. Stock up on ammo as well. You may need to with the plans from the left. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for the additional info. I will maybe get a 9mm then..I don't think there is a substantial difference in "stopping" power between a 9mm and a .40, but if there is a prevalence of trigger slap in the .40 I will be fine going with a 9mm.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I called a friend of a friend who owns a gunshop....

How about:

-PX4, 9mm
-Brand New
-Trijicon night sights
-2 or 3 mags (he couldn't remember which)

$499

 

I'm happy and so will my wallet (and wife!) be. Should be picking it up in a few days.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

firefighterwall said:


> oops, and one more question I missed:
> 
> Instead of the PX4, would it make more sense for a little less money to get a Stoeger? I know that many of their models essentially birthed the PX4.


Good question. After a bunch of research on it myself, I would go with the Stoeger Cougar. But... that's just me.

The Stoeger retails for $469. I can't find an official retail price on the PX4, but it looks to be somewhere around $600.

The Stoeger holds 15/11 (9mm/.40) while the PX4 holds 17/14. Ok, question here for you Firefighterwall, whats Virginia's stance on high capacity mags (i.e. do they limit mag capacity to 10)? --Pardon my ignorance Virginians-- If so, the extra capacity in the PX4 does no good for ya.

Anyway, give it second glance while you're still looking, and good luck on the decision!:smt1099


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Thankfully, virginia does not limit high capacity magazines. The gun laws are RELATIVELY lax here...we aren't Texas, but we're not DC either.

With the ability to get the PX4 for the price I stated above I'm going to pass on the Stoeger for now. However, it's only because of the insanely good discount! Otherwise I'd still be highly considering it.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

firefighterwall said:


> I called a friend of a friend who owns a gunshop....
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...


Not a bad price, where are you picking this up from? I'm in Richmond.

I currently own the M9 and it's a sharp piece. It may not be as flashy as the newer models like the Storm, but what it does do it does reliably and well. Don't know what your experience with it was in the military, but it gets a bad rap sometimes especially in desert warfare (sand gets into everything, natch...). I'd look into getting one (either M9 or 92FS, no appreciable difference really) as a backup to your Storm as well.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I considered the M9 but to be honest, the price difference and the "newness" of the PX4 was what made the decision for me. I'm a fan of the lightness of a part-polymer gun as well.

I always glance at the M9 and the 90-two though...I'm sure I'll end up with one lol


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Went and fired a PX4 in 9mm at the range today and I have to say, as a first handgun, I think this thing is right on the money.

Manual safety that also decocks your hammer when you engage it (I tested this, pointing it down range, with a round in the chamber just in case it went off..) that works perfectly, the double action is nice so you have to get a good solid trigger squeeze for that first round and then the follow up single action is smooth...


My only complaint with this pistol was that it began to have a problem feeding rounds after around 10 or 15 shots..but I can tell you right now that's because the range pistol was highly neglected (LOADED with visible carbon) and had it been cleaned properly I'm 99% sure it would've fed subsequent rounds just fine.


----------

